
MAAS 2.8: Fast server setup tool, now does LXD VMs - edu-ap
https://ubuntu.com/blog/maas-2-8-new-features
======
billwear
MAAS might be catching up, what with adding LXD to the mix. Used to be just
KVM hosting, but using an LXD container as a VM host makes this a lot easier
for me to run my "kitchen table data center" (four ginormous laptops hooked to
a switch). It's got some growing to do, for sure -- like, it would be nice to
dump QEMU and just use LXD containers as VMs -- but that's probably in their
roadmap. Worth a try if you're into bare-metal stuff.

~~~
lbeltrame
I've tried it years ago, and I couldn't even get it to bootstrap one node. It
was, at least at the time, an insanely complex and fragile system.

Has anyone some recent real-world experience in MAAS?

~~~
edu-ap
T-Mobile's Joshua McClintock shared his MAAS experience recently
[https://youtu.be/dSZqax12Q7A](https://youtu.be/dSZqax12Q7A)

